# Africa's Youngest Billionaire Kidnapped By Gunmen From Luxury Hotel



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 11, 2018)

Gunmen have kidnapped an African billionaire from a luxury hotel in Dar res Salaam, the capital of Tanzania, police told CNN.

Mohammed Dewji, 43, was taken by the men who waylaid him as he left the hotel gym after his early morning workout at around 6.30 am local time, police said.

The abductors, who are believed to be foreign nationals, accessed the gym through gates that are believed to have been left open deliberately, Dar es Salaam regional police commissioner Lazaro Mambosaso told CNN.

They drove into the hotel and opened fire before bundling Dewji into a car and speeding off, said Dar es Salaam regional police commissioner Lazaro Mambosaso.

"They came in a car to the hotel and started shooting in the air before they took him away. We are questioning the staff who were on duty at the time," the commissioner said.

The motive for the kidnapping is still unknown, although police expect this to be a "ransom" kidnapping.

Reports about Dewji being found are false -- police have been deployed to discover his whereabouts, according to Mambosaso.

Dewji is Africa's youngest billionaire and runs the METL group, a family business founded by his father in the 1970s, that operates across six African countries.

The pan-African conglomerate has massive holdings in textile and food and beverage manufacturing businesses across Africa.

Dewji popularly called Mo, launched a beverage brand called Mo Cola to compete with Coca Cola in 2014.

According to Forbes Magazine has a net worth of $1.5 billion making him Africa's youngest billionaire.

In 2016, Dewji signed The Giving Pledge in 2016 and promised to donate at least half his fortune to philanthropic causes.

He served two terms in the Tanzania parliament before he resigned in 2015 to dedicate more time to the family business.

Bukola Adebayo wrote and reported from Lagos and Eleni Giokos reported from Johannesburg.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 11, 2018)

* Mohammed Dewji, 43, was taken by the men who waylaid him as he left the hotel gym after his early morning workout at around 6.30 am local time, police said.*

The moral of this story to me is sleep in and stay away from the gym.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

WOW... this sounds like it won't end well. I'm surprised he didn't have heavier guarded protections.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 11, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> * Mohammed Dewji, 43, was taken by the men who waylaid him as he left the hotel gym after his early morning workout at around 6.30 am local time, police said.*
> 
> The moral of this story to me is sleep in and stay away from the gym.



Not Dont go to Tanzania? LMAO. Because my first question when I saw the thread was let me find out where this happened? 

Yout response is in my top 5 though, along with a top notch security team.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Oct 11, 2018)

Even knowing what I know, I still expected him to be browner.  

Anywho, I hope everything works out for him.  Kidnapping is an especially bold and stewpid way to get money.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 11, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> *Not Dont go to Tanzania?* LMAO. Because my first question when I saw the thread was let me find out where this happened?
> 
> Yout response is in my top 5 though, along with a top notch security team.



What's a little Malaria between friends?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 11, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Even knowing what I know, I still expected him to be browner.
> 
> Anywho, I hope everything works out for him.  *Kidnapping is an especially bold and stewpid way to get money*.


I'm waiting on them to ask for his whole billion in 10's and 20's.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 11, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm waiting on them to ask for his whole billion in 10's and 20's.


----------



## nysister (Oct 11, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Even knowing what I know, I still expected him to be browner.
> 
> Anywho, I hope everything works out for him.  Kidnapping is an especially bold and stewpid way to get money.



Right...I hope he's okay and gets back safely, but I did lose a bit of interest when I realized who it was. 

(Heavens poor Africa has just been sold to the highest bidder, over and over, country after country.)


----------



## nysister (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 26, 2018)

He back home ya'll!!!!!  I was so worried.  

Kidnapped Tanzanian Billionaire Mohammed Dewji Returns Home Safely

Tanzanian billionaire Mohammed Dewji who was kidnapped last week has returned back home, his family announced on Saturday.

Dewji, 43, was abducted by unidentified gunmen on Thursday, the 11th of October, when he went for his routine workout session at the Colosseum Hotel in Oyster Bay, Dar es Salaam. The Dewji family recently offered a $440,000 reward for any information regarding his capture, and the Government of Tanzania recently hired foreign investigators to look into the case.

A spokesperson confirmed to this writer that the billionaire tycoon is safely at home. Details of how he was found are still sketchy, but Mohammed Dewji is expected to address the media later today.

“I thank Allah that I have returned home safely. I thank all my fellow Tanzanians, and everyone around the world for their prayers. I thank the authorities of Tanzania, including the police force for working for my safe return, ” METL Group quoted him as saying on its Twitter feed, without providing more details about how he was freed or got away from his captors.

Mohammed Dewji, 43, is Africa's youngest billionaire and has a fortune of $1.5 billion according to FORBES. He is the CEO of Tanzania's MeTL group which has interests in textiles, oil milling and food productio


----------

